# books to read while going through treatment



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

does anyone know any good books to read to keep me busy


----------



## Ruby998 (Feb 6, 2012)

The two week wait- Sarah rayner I think!?
It's a fab book (fiction) and all about egg sharing! Be warned I cried ha.

xx


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

thats a great book to read thanks hun will order a copy


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

everydayisagift said:


> thats a great book to read thanks hun will order a copy


Don't order it! I am happy to send you if you want - I read it a few weeks ago!


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Ruby998 said:


> The two week wait- Sarah rayner I think!?
> It's a fab book (fiction) and all about egg sharing! Be warned I cried ha.
> 
> xx


I cried too!


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Bought it the other day in tesco for like 3£ going to read it from tomorrow finishing my other book tonight  x


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

Don't order it! I am happy to send you if you want - I read it a few weeks ago!
[/quote]

Already ordered it last night damn it


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

the baby trap - not sure who the author is will find out tho i read it before i started tx and its very good


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

i must be weird - i've taken to crime thrillers - anythign to tske my mind of the reality of infertility...  xx


----------

